# Stress in Utero



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure if data on wolves extrapolates to dogs, but something to think about:

"Researchers used tiny tufts of hair from wolves killed in Alberta’s boreal forest and the tundra and taiga of the Northwest Territories and Nunavut to measure hormone levels. Test wolves showed higher levels of cortisol, progesterone and testosterone in areas of the north where they are more intensely hunted, with higher kills and snowmobile chasing, and in a small area of Alberta where wolves are shot from helicopters to help control endangered caribou populations. In the larger boreal forest, where kills are fewer and traplines are used, the hormone levels were lower.
Paquet said the higher levels of stress hormones could lead to changes in immune systems, disorders and genetic affectations passed down in the DNA. The elevated presence of progesterone, a pregnancy hormone, indicates the stress of being hunted by humans has reproductive effects." 



http://www.theprovince.com/technolo...gher+stress+levels+social/10377828/story.html


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Interesting. I did fish research for some years and we found and published results from stress and disease resistance in rainbow trout. The animals from lines with a high stress response were much less resistant to a bacterial challenge than low stress response lines. The results were incorporated into a breeding program for these fish.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

eric squires said:


> Interesting. I did fish research for some years and we found and published results from stress and disease resistance in rainbow trout. The animals from lines with a high stress response were much less resistant to a bacterial challenge than low stress response lines. The results were incorporated into a breeding program for these fish.


That kind of fits the human experience where continued high stress undermines immune system. 

As far as more breeding pairs in one pack, I and others have observed that trees that are under intense stress often "distress seed" when faced with those conditions, maybe as a last attempt to reproduce before death.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Stress can also help people/dogs/etc develop a stronger resistance to heavier stress and it's complications.

It all depends on the amount and situation encountered.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> Stress can also help people/dogs/etc develop a stronger resistance to heavier stress and it's complications.
> 
> It all depends on the amount and situation encountered.


Agree especially w/ last sentence. Depends on whether it is chronic, unending stress. or stress-then- recovery, repeated. The recovery periods are key. Endless stress is just a killer.


----------

